# What does this mean?



## whatnow (Nov 5, 2021)

My tsh is 0.220(this is a really bad number?) and my gen3 total was normal. That's the only two I have seen so far. They want me to get an ultrasound and radioactive uptake. I was told I am hyperthyroidism.


----------



## Sabrina (Aug 30, 2016)

whatnow said:


> My tsh is 0.220(this is a really bad number?) and my gen3 total was normal. That's the only two I have seen so far. They want me to get an ultrasound and radioactive uptake. I was told I am hyperthyroidism.


Do you have your lab range references? Its hard to know if .22 is bad without seeing the reference range.


----------



## whatnow (Nov 5, 2021)

tsh 3rd Gen 0.220(0.550-4.780)mIU/L
t3, total 1.59(0.60-1.81)ng/mL

thank you


----------



## Sabrina (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks for the additional info. I’m not sure how to interpret total T3, I do think it’s a valuable lab to have but I’m just not familiar with how to read it. Can you google total T3 norms and symptoms? You’re definitely on the high end of the range.


----------



## whatnow (Nov 5, 2021)

So back on the 28th of September my TSH was 0.15 and then I had it done in urgent care a few weeks later and it was 0.220. Would that mean it's not graves? Or that my thyroid is correcting itself on its own? I am getting blood work done again tomorrow.


----------



## Sabrina (Aug 30, 2016)

I don’t think I can answer that, from what I know TSH can change a lot during the day. I’m so sorry I can’t help more. Any chance you are getting free T4 and free T3 tomorrow? I really rely on these myself, maybe they would be helpful to you as well.


----------



## Sabrina (Aug 30, 2016)

I do read a lot and if you’re interested I can mention websites and books you might find helpful, just let me know.


----------



## whatnow (Nov 5, 2021)

Yes I am getting t3 and t4 done. 
Sure I would love the websites and books


----------



## Sabrina (Aug 30, 2016)

There’s a website called TiredThyroid that I really like, lots of good info, and also Stop The Thyroid Madness. STTM might be able to help interpret those labs and symptoms. STTM and TiredThyroid both have books.


----------



## whatnow (Nov 5, 2021)

Thank you for the information. Just got blood work back. Can you tell me anything from these?

TSI  <89
Reference Range: <140 % baseline

FREE T3   268
Reference Range: 210-440 pg/dL

T4, FREE, DIRECT DIALYSIS   1.4
Reference Range: 0.9-2.2 ng/dL

TRAB   <1.00
Reference Range: < OR = 2.00 IU/L

THYROGLOBULIN ANTIBODIES   <1
Reference Range: < or = 1 IU/mL

THYROID PEROXIDASE ANTIBODIES   1
Reference Range: <9 IU/mL


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Having any TSI means you still have the stimulating antibodies active. Your FT-4 is decent but your FT-3 could stand to be higher


----------



## whatnow (Nov 5, 2021)

Thank you for your reply. 

Does that mean I have Graves?


----------



## cujet (Feb 6, 2015)

whatnow said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Does that mean I have Graves?


Please don't put a ton of weight on the TSH lab result. It changes wildly over the day, and in healthy people only indicates what the "negative feedback system" is up to at that particular moment. Eating a meal or taking a nap changes the results, as one's metabolism adjusts to daily needs. 

I put much more importance on T4 and T3 levels. 

I have no idea if you have a disease. However, it's good to keep in mind that a human thyroid is awesome and metabolism controlled by a pill is awful. I'd never suggest that someone with a healthy thyroid that is somewhere near the normal range, "adjust" it with medications.


----------



## susie4 (Jun 3, 2016)

Sabrina said:


> Do you have your lab range references? Its hard to know if .22 is bad without seeing the reference range.


Free Thyroxine ref range 0.76 - 1.46
3rd Gen TSH ref range 0.358 - 3.740
Triiodothyronine ref range 2.18 - 3.98


----------

